# 4 Days in California



## Samson

Sunday afternoon arrived in Burbank, drove to Malibu and wanted to eat at Neptune's. Too crowded with bikers. Drove up the coast to Pismo Beach. Watched sun set from the pier, ate dinner at The Cool Cat, stayed at the SeaVenture hotel (on the beach) in jaccuzzi suite.

Monday breakfast of crepes, then headed to The Hurst Castle (fantastic tour), watched Sea Elephants, then drove up the coast to San Francisco for Dungeness Crab at Crab House At Pier 39. Setting sun allowed a glimpse at Alcatraz. Riply's Believe-It-Or-Not entertained the kids whilst I drank Irish coffees in The Gold Dust Saloon.

Tuesday, should have had breakfast at Boudin's, should have reserved a bus tour; instead skipped breakfast and road The Duck (amphibious craft). Frieghtened kids with Chinese Markets, then went to little Italy for early dinner/dessert before driving to Bakersfield.

Wednesday, business in Bakersfield concluded in time to arrive in Hollywood about noon to camp at Hooter's across the street from Chinese Theatre to people watch, wandered the Blvd, then headed off to Warner Bros for Studio Tour. Saw Big Bang and Conan set. Retired to Burbank and went to see 300: Rise of Empire, 3D.

Thursday AM Flew out of Bob Hope Intl.


----------



## Gracie

Hearst Castle is about..oh...30 miles from me. Pismo is about....oh...16 miles from me, give or take. 
Did you have a good time?
And Bakersfield. Ewww. Glad you could go there before summer and you have to wear a gas mask due to the smog.


----------



## Samson

Gracie said:


> Hearst Castle is about..oh...30 miles from me. Pismo is about....oh...16 miles from me, give or take.
> Did you have a good time?
> And Bakersfield. Ewww. Glad you could go there before summer and you have to wear a gas mask due to the smog.



I thought Hearst Castle was awesome: great views!

Kids LUVED watching the Sea Elephants. I probably could have left them there on the beach near Hearst Castle the entire vacation watching seals for free and they would have been delighted. Well, they would have missed the Warner Bros. Studio Tour. Not a big TV fan, it meant very little to me.

When we return, I plan to spend a few days either in Hollywood or San Francisco with them, making Bakersfield a day-trip for just myself (business).

 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

BTW you are incredibly fortunate to live in such a beautiful place. Kids had not seen so many shades of green in years....


----------



## Gracie

[MENTION=21821]Samson[/MENTION] 
Visit Moonstone beach next ime. Your kids can sit there and watch harbor seals sunbathing on the rocks while they dig for colorful small rocks on the beach. Not a lot of sand there. Just lots and lots and lots of gorgeous rocks. This is a pic of where I go to fetch mine..which I have in a bowl on my end table. I toss them in olive oil, then wipe them dry. Wet looking, they are so colorful. Dry...they look ugly. So I sit close to where the waves lap...so I can see which ones I want WET.


----------



## Gracie

Dry rocks.






Whole beach is like this:






These little guys hang out on the bigger rocks.


----------



## Gracie

See? Rocks. LOTS of rocks.











Walk along this path. Steps lead down in different places. Find the steps that lead to bigger rocks out in the ocean. That is where the seals are...and all those gorgeous rocks. And DON'T FORGET THE BAG to put them in!


----------



## hjmick

My old stomping grounds...

Except for Bakersfield. I only drove to Bakersfield for Pibb.

A girl once told me to kiss her where it smells. I drove her to Bakersfield... Old joke...

Though I do love the Bakersfield sound...




Thank you Buck Owens, and Dwight Yoakam for keeping it alive.


Sounds like you had a great trip, Samson.


----------



## Gracie

Hubby was married to Buck Owen's niece. Hairy bunch, that family. Especially the women.


----------



## Mr. H.

Hey Sammy.


----------



## DGS49

Hearst Castle was almost enough to turn me into a socialist.

Almost.

One must take the time to compare it with Biltmore.


----------



## Samson

DGS49 said:


> Hearst Castle was almost enough to turn me into a socialist.
> 
> Almost.
> 
> One must take the time to compare it with Biltmore.



I liked how the tour guide let us all know how Hearst "rescued" all that furniture from post WWII Europe where it may have been used for firewood.

How many froze to death?


----------



## Samson

hjmick said:


> My old stomping grounds...
> 
> Except for Bakersfield. I only drove to Bakersfield for Pibb.
> 
> A girl once told me to kiss her where it smells. I drove her to Bakersfield... Old joke...
> 
> Though I do love the Bakersfield sound...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Buck Owens, and Dwight Yoakam for keeping it alive.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a great trip, Samson.



I completely forgot about that ol' tune. Thanks for posting it. I almost never open youtube videos, but had to listen to the song that made Bakersfield = Hell.

The place is no tourist Mecca, but I had some oil bidness to attend to.

Anyway, the only reason to visit the place is the cheap-but-roomy Doubletree Hotel. We got a HUGE suite for a little over $100.00. and it only takes maybe 90 minutes to get from there to LA. As a matter of fact, I'm astonished by most of the Hotel prices in Cali. Houston is MUCH more expensive, and much less desireable to visit. I can only conclude that there are many more rooms in Cali.


----------



## Pop23

Samson said:


> Sunday afternoon arrived in Burbank, drove to Malibu and wanted to eat at Neptune's. Too crowded with bikers. Drove up the coast to Pismo Beach. Watched sun set from the pier, ate dinner at The Cool Cat, stayed at the SeaVenture hotel (on the beach) in jaccuzzi suite.
> 
> Monday breakfast of crepes, then headed to The Hurst Castle (fantastic tour), watched Sea Elephants, then drove up the coast to San Francisco for Dungeness Crab at Crab House At Pier 39. Setting sun allowed a glimpse at Alcatraz. Riply's Believe-It-Or-Not entertained the kids whilst I drank Irish coffees in The Gold Dust Saloon.
> 
> Tuesday, should have had breakfast at Boudin's, should have reserved a bus tour; instead skipped breakfast and road The Duck (amphibious craft). Frieghtened kids with Chinese Markets, then went to little Italy for early dinner/dessert before driving to Bakersfield.
> 
> Wednesday, business in Bakersfield concluded in time to arrive in Hollywood about noon to camp at Hooter's across the street from Chinese Theatre to people watch, wandered the Blvd, then headed off to Warner Bros for Studio Tour. Saw Big Bang and Conan set. Retired to Burbank and went to see 300: Rise of Empire, 3D.
> 
> Thursday AM Flew out of Bob Hope Intl.



Loved the crab house, the Pier is great for kids. Alcatraz is a great tour. Had to watch The Rock when we got home. The Bay Area is truly an amazing place to visit.

Hope you enjoyed your time


----------



## Geaux4it

Samson said:


> Sunday afternoon arrived in Burbank, drove to Malibu and wanted to eat at Neptune's. Too crowded with bikers. Drove up the coast to Pismo Beach. Watched sun set from the pier, ate dinner at The Cool Cat, stayed at the SeaVenture hotel (on the beach) in jaccuzzi suite.
> 
> Monday breakfast of crepes, then headed to The Hurst Castle (fantastic tour), watched Sea Elephants, then drove up the coast to San Francisco for Dungeness Crab at Crab House At Pier 39. Setting sun allowed a glimpse at Alcatraz. Riply's Believe-It-Or-Not entertained the kids whilst I drank Irish coffees in The Gold Dust Saloon.
> 
> Tuesday, should have had breakfast at Boudin's, should have reserved a bus tour; instead skipped breakfast and road The Duck (amphibious craft). Frieghtened kids with Chinese Markets, then went to little Italy for early dinner/dessert before driving to Bakersfield.
> 
> Wednesday, business in Bakersfield concluded in time to arrive in Hollywood about noon to camp at Hooter's across the street from Chinese Theatre to people watch, wandered the Blvd, then headed off to Warner Bros for Studio Tour. Saw Big Bang and Conan set. Retired to Burbank and went to see 300: Rise of Empire, 3D.
> 
> Thursday AM Flew out of Bob Hope Intl.



Hey, I was at Neptunes Net. 

-Geaux


----------



## BDBoop

DGS49 said:


> Hearst Castle was almost enough to turn me into a socialist.
> 
> Almost.
> 
> One must take the time to compare it with Biltmore.



Or the Breakers.


----------



## rightwinger

Hali said:


> Your pictures are awesome; I hope you had visited Niagara Falls if you have gone to California. *Because Niagara falls is the main attraction of California*.  Especially when people go there in summer, they must visit this beautiful falls.
> Im also going there in coming few days though get bus tours with my family but well go there from the other side of America. Means from Washington DC to Niagara Falls, I hope it will be memorable trip of mine.



You need to work on your geography

get bus tours suck


----------



## hjmick

rightwinger said:


> Hali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pictures are awesome; I hope you had visited Niagara Falls if you have gone to California. *Because Niagara falls is the main attraction of California*.  Especially when people go there in summer, they must visit this beautiful falls.
> Im also going there in coming few days though get bus tours with my family but well go there from the other side of America. Means from Washington DC to Niagara Falls, I hope it will be memorable trip of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to work on your geography
> 
> get bus tours suck
Click to expand...



Yeah, I just skipped that one... Didn't seem worth the effort...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Samson said:


> Sunday afternoon arrived in Burbank, drove to Malibu and wanted to eat at Neptune's. Too crowded with bikers. Drove up the coast to Pismo Beach. Watched sun set from the pier, ate dinner at The Cool Cat, stayed at the SeaVenture hotel (on the beach) in jaccuzzi suite.
> 
> Monday breakfast of crepes, then headed to The Hurst Castle (fantastic tour), watched Sea Elephants, then drove up the coast to San Francisco for Dungeness Crab at Crab House At Pier 39. Setting sun allowed a glimpse at Alcatraz. Riply's Believe-It-Or-Not entertained the kids whilst I drank Irish coffees in The Gold Dust Saloon.
> 
> Tuesday, should have had breakfast at Boudin's, should have reserved a bus tour; instead skipped breakfast and road The Duck (amphibious craft). Frieghtened kids with Chinese Markets, then went to little Italy for early dinner/dessert before driving to Bakersfield.
> 
> Wednesday, business in Bakersfield concluded in time to arrive in Hollywood about noon to camp at Hooter's across the street from Chinese Theatre to people watch, wandered the Blvd, then headed off to Warner Bros for Studio Tour. Saw Big Bang and Conan set. Retired to Burbank and went to see 300: Rise of Empire, 3D.
> 
> Thursday AM Flew out of Bob Hope Intl.



while you were there,did you see anybody wearing any classic LA RAMS jerseys from the 1980's ? It looks very much like they will be back in LA next year so a lot of them have dug out their old LA RAMS attire.i have done the same thing and Im from the midwest.Never lived in california but thats not stopping me from getting them out again.


----------



## longknife

Thanks Gracie for the lovely pictures.


----------



## rightwinger

hjmick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pictures are awesome; I hope you had visited Niagara Falls if you have gone to California. *Because Niagara falls is the main attraction of California*.  Especially when people go there in summer, they must visit this beautiful falls.
> Im also going there in coming few days though get bus tours with my family but well go there from the other side of America. Means from Washington DC to Niagara Falls, I hope it will be memorable trip of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to work on your geography
> 
> get bus tours suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just skipped that one... Didn't seem worth the effort...
Click to expand...


I plan on visiting the Everglades the next time I am in California.  Do you think get bus tours will take me there?


----------



## bodecea

Geaux4it said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday afternoon arrived in Burbank, drove to Malibu and wanted to eat at Neptune's. Too crowded with bikers. Drove up the coast to Pismo Beach. Watched sun set from the pier, ate dinner at The Cool Cat, stayed at the SeaVenture hotel (on the beach) in jaccuzzi suite.
> 
> Monday breakfast of crepes, then headed to The Hurst Castle (fantastic tour), watched Sea Elephants, then drove up the coast to San Francisco for Dungeness Crab at Crab House At Pier 39. Setting sun allowed a glimpse at Alcatraz. Riply's Believe-It-Or-Not entertained the kids whilst I drank Irish coffees in The Gold Dust Saloon.
> 
> Tuesday, should have had breakfast at Boudin's, should have reserved a bus tour; instead skipped breakfast and road The Duck (amphibious craft). Frieghtened kids with Chinese Markets, then went to little Italy for early dinner/dessert before driving to Bakersfield.
> 
> Wednesday, business in Bakersfield concluded in time to arrive in Hollywood about noon to camp at Hooter's across the street from Chinese Theatre to people watch, wandered the Blvd, then headed off to Warner Bros for Studio Tour. Saw Big Bang and Conan set. Retired to Burbank and went to see 300: Rise of Empire, 3D.
> 
> Thursday AM Flew out of Bob Hope Intl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I was at Neptunes Net.
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Used to drive down to Neptune's for lunch when we were stationed at Pt Mugu up the road.


----------



## hjmick

rightwinger said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to work on your geography
> 
> get bus tours suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just skipped that one... Didn't seem worth the effort...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I plan on visiting the Everglades the next time I am in California.  Do you think get bus tours will take me there?
Click to expand...



Probably. Don't miss Mount Rushmore, they're right next to each other...


----------



## longknife

hjmick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just skipped that one... Didn't seem worth the effort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on visiting the Everglades the next time I am in California.  Do you think get bus tours will take me there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. Don't miss Mount Rushmore, they're right next to each other...
Click to expand...


And, be sure to not miss wading in the La Brea Tar Pits pond. They say the water is quite warm and stimulating.


----------



## High_Gravity

rightwinger said:


> Hali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pictures are awesome; I hope you had visited Niagara Falls if you have gone to California. *Because Niagara falls is the main attraction of California*.  Especially when people go there in summer, they must visit this beautiful falls.
> Im also going there in coming few days though get bus tours with my family but well go there from the other side of America. Means from Washington DC to Niagara Falls, I hope it will be memorable trip of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to work on your geography
> 
> get bus tours suck
Click to expand...


Oh no doubt, the Pizza in Chicago and the wine in Paris were my favorite parts of California.


----------



## Samson

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday afternoon arrived in Burbank, drove to Malibu and wanted to eat at Neptune's. Too crowded with bikers. Drove up the coast to Pismo Beach. Watched sun set from the pier, ate dinner at The Cool Cat, stayed at the SeaVenture hotel (on the beach) in jaccuzzi suite.
> 
> Monday breakfast of crepes, then headed to The Hurst Castle (fantastic tour), watched Sea Elephants, then drove up the coast to San Francisco for Dungeness Crab at Crab House At Pier 39. Setting sun allowed a glimpse at Alcatraz. Riply's Believe-It-Or-Not entertained the kids whilst I drank Irish coffees in The Gold Dust Saloon.
> 
> Tuesday, should have had breakfast at Boudin's, should have reserved a bus tour; instead skipped breakfast and road The Duck (amphibious craft). Frieghtened kids with Chinese Markets, then went to little Italy for early dinner/dessert before driving to Bakersfield.
> 
> Wednesday, business in Bakersfield concluded in time to arrive in Hollywood about noon to camp at Hooter's across the street from Chinese Theatre to people watch, wandered the Blvd, then headed off to Warner Bros for Studio Tour. Saw Big Bang and Conan set. Retired to Burbank and went to see 300: Rise of Empire, 3D.
> 
> Thursday AM Flew out of Bob Hope Intl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I was at Neptunes Net.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Used to drive down to Neptune's for lunch when we were stationed at Pt Mugu up the road.
Click to expand...


I've heard more than one whistful sailor's comment regarding Point Mugu. Must be a great station.


----------



## Samson

rightwinger said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to work on your geography
> 
> get bus tours suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just skipped that one... Didn't seem worth the effort...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I plan on visiting the Everglades the next time I am in California.  Do you think get bus tours will take me there?
Click to expand...


Watch out for the Vicious California 'Gators.


----------



## hjmick

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday afternoon arrived in Burbank, drove to Malibu and wanted to eat at Neptune's. Too crowded with bikers. Drove up the coast to Pismo Beach. Watched sun set from the pier, ate dinner at The Cool Cat, stayed at the SeaVenture hotel (on the beach) in jaccuzzi suite.
> 
> Monday breakfast of crepes, then headed to The Hurst Castle (fantastic tour), watched Sea Elephants, then drove up the coast to San Francisco for Dungeness Crab at Crab House At Pier 39. Setting sun allowed a glimpse at Alcatraz. Riply's Believe-It-Or-Not entertained the kids whilst I drank Irish coffees in The Gold Dust Saloon.
> 
> Tuesday, should have had breakfast at Boudin's, should have reserved a bus tour; instead skipped breakfast and road The Duck (amphibious craft). Frieghtened kids with Chinese Markets, then went to little Italy for early dinner/dessert before driving to Bakersfield.
> 
> Wednesday, business in Bakersfield concluded in time to arrive in Hollywood about noon to camp at Hooter's across the street from Chinese Theatre to people watch, wandered the Blvd, then headed off to Warner Bros for Studio Tour. Saw Big Bang and Conan set. Retired to Burbank and went to see 300: Rise of Empire, 3D.
> 
> Thursday AM Flew out of Bob Hope Intl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I was at Neptunes Net.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Used to drive down to Neptune's for lunch when we were stationed at Pt Mugu up the road.
Click to expand...



That's funny... I used to drive down to Neptune's Net after getting stoned out on Mugu Rock...

Sometimes we'd climb out over the water with a sixer of Mickey's...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Good choice on the Gold Dust.


----------



## Geaux4it

Samson said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I was at Neptunes Net.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to drive down to Neptune's for lunch when we were stationed at Pt Mugu up the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard more than one whistful sailor's comment regarding Point Mugu. Must be a great station.
Click to expand...


Indeed- With excellent surf

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

hjmick said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I was at Neptunes Net.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to drive down to Neptune's for lunch when we were stationed at Pt Mugu up the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny... I used to drive down to Neptune's Net after getting stoned out on Mugu Rock...
> 
> Sometimes we'd climb out over the water with a sixer of Mickey's...
Click to expand...


Never knew so many have visited my stomping grounds for the last 35 years 

It is a beautiful area

-Geaux


----------



## yazi

All the information about the trip is very comfortable and mostly peoples like to move toward the California but little bit cheap of the things of California is expensive...


----------

